# What's this dark green stuff on new KBG lawn?



## Majahops (Sep 26, 2021)

I assume this is a common thing, I just don't know what it is. Anybody have any idea?


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

algae


----------



## Majahops (Sep 26, 2021)

Thanks so much!


----------

